# Before and After



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks incredible! Just like plush velvet. You always have him looking so nice and you do a marvelous groom.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You did a great job. In the before picture it doesn't even look like he has that much hair & then poof look at all that fluffed hair. I love, love, love his tail. Is this a Karbit Poodle? I really like the size & was looking into one of their pups but instead went with a Rescue until I am more comfortable with breeders but I really loved Karbit. Also, love the fact she keeps tails so they are on the top of my list for a Small St. Poodle.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh he looks so handsome, nice job on the grooming! You've always got his head shaped so nice, and that face of his is so wonderfuly masculine!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Goodness! I just want to dig my fingers into that soft, plush coat. He looks incredible.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He looks incredible! Just like plush velvet. You always have him looking so nice and you do a marvelous groom.


Thank you so much - he is the only dog I have ever "really" groomed :biggrin:



3dogs said:


> You did a great job. In the before picture it doesn't even look like he has that much hair & then poof look at all that fluffed hair. I love, love, love his tail. Is this a Karbit Poodle? I really like the size & was looking into one of their pups but instead went with a Rescue until I am more comfortable with breeders but I really loved Karbit. Also, love the fact she keeps tails so they are on the top of my list for a Small St. Poodle.


He is a Karbit Poodle - Karin has some really nice dogs. His tail is one of my favorite things!!



spoowhisperer said:


> Oh he looks so handsome, nice job on the grooming! You've always got his head shaped so nice, and that face of his is so wonderfuly masculine!


I learned that little top knot trick from one of the forum members here - TKs are my weakness!!



sandooch said:


> Goodness! I just want to dig my fingers into that soft, plush coat. He looks incredible.


LOL - Don't worry - I dig my fingers into that coat enough for everyone - he really is like a little plush animal. I condition the heck out of him when I groom - probably too much :rofl:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like how his ears are done. Super handsome!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks wonderful.. I love that he has a sort of unique look that makes him look all "boy"


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderful groom! It looks like you spent hours and hours on him!

What is Kerbit? Is that the same as moyen?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the topknot...What is the Trick?


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow he is one good-looking-intense-beautiful-boy!! I LOVE the way you groom him and I never get tired of seeing pictures of your boy, thanks


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks amazing! You did great job! I like his tough guy face!
What is the story with growing long tail  ? It's unique for sure!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> Wonderful groom! It looks like you spent hours and hours on him!
> 
> What is Kerbit? Is that the same as moyen?


Thank you! 

Karbit is the breeder. A Moyen and Klein are the same thing.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> I like the topknot...What is the Trick?


I was having trouble blending his TK into his neck and just trimming the TK in general. I started this thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/11877-top-knot.html and WP had a nice explanation of how to trim a TK and there is also a link to a YouTube video in there that is nice too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Jelena said:


> He looks amazing! You did great job! I like his tough guy face!
> What is the story with growing long tail  ? It's unique for sure!


His tail is not docked and is rather gay so it looks best with more hair on it and I like it - it totally fits his personality :lol: I actually cut about an inch off of it this time.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the link Agility IG. I am going to try to style Marlisse's top knot today and will follow the instructions. They make it look so easy in the video...but one of my stumbling blocks is poor lighting. Grooming a black poodle is so hard when you can't see what you are doing clearly.
I think Vinnie looks super in your middle signature photo. Misstarry has short ears too, because she suffers ear infections, and I wished she looked as good as Vinnie. I cut her topknot a little too short last time and waiting for it to grow a bit before I start shaping it.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

black is soo hard to see!!! I am using a combo of natural and house lighting. I need to set up something better.Hoolie is getting groomed today... We are getting prepared!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got new lighting in my grooming area. We used to have a groomer at our clinic up until two years ago. Now we are remodeling the area that used to be grooming. I asked if I could have the lighting. They are two four foot flourescent lights (each one has two bulbs). They plug in, so we just hung them in the grooming area and mounted a power strip for them to plug in. The difference is amazing!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

We are re-doing our laundry room into a grooming room sometime in the near future and I will definitely look into the flourescent bulbs.
Thanks


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Check to see if you can find ones that plug in - that way you don't have to wire directly into the house if you don't want to. Plus you could always move/rearrange things without too much hassle. I can post photos of mine if you want.


----------

